
Has Drupal adoption stalled because it's so “enterprisey”? - velmu
http://drupal.sh/has-drupal-adoption-stalled-enterprise
======
cauterized
In addition to the ecosystem not catching up, the API changes in Drupal 8
meant that anyone who wanted to use it had to learn it all over again. And
Drupal is much harder to learn to develop with than Wordpress.

Meanwhile, the PHP framework ecosystem finally caught up with its CMS
ecosystem and with other web scripting languages.

Drupal used to be the quickest way to throw together a complex CMS using PHP,
but it has scaling issue because of the way it abuses relational databases.

Nowadays if you're willing to learn enough to use it, you're learning large
chunks of Symfony anyway. You might as well finish learning Symfony and build
your own web app with a sane DB schema. Or you could put that effort into
picking up a rapid development framework like Laravel and do the same.

------
arkitaip
Drupal lost devs because Wordpress is easier to work with and has a larger eco
system of themes and plugins.

